# Lekarze > Forum dietetyczne >  błonnik a gazy

## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam pytanie czy błonnik powoduje gazy? Proszę o odpowiedź, ponieważ od pewnego czasu jestem na diecie lekkostrawnej i strasznie nasiliły się gazy, a przecież piszą że  błonnik jest zalecany przy tej diecie i jest potrzebny organizmowi, pomaga uregulować pracę jelit. Wcześniej miałam problemy tego typu ale nie w takim stopniu  :Frown: 
Proszę o pomoc.,.

----------


## Hanna

Jeśli jesteś na diecie od niedawna to nie polecam diety z dużą ilością błonnika. Należy stopniowo zwiększać ilość błonnika w diecie, aby nie powodować wzdęć. Dodatkowo stosując dietę należy pamiętać o wypijaniu większej ilości wody. W przeciwnym razie nie unikniesz wzdęć i zaparć.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Czekolada

jak najbardziej, błonnik wywołuje gazy i wzdęcia.

----------

